# Burrowing insect



## Crjrdunn (Sep 17, 2017)

Anyone have suggestions what insect will make a hole about the size of a number 2 pencil and pile the dirt up in a clump/mound to cap the hole?

I have a bare area in my yard under an oak tree that I have overseeded where these suckers are tearing it up. Help!

Tried 3lbs of Dylox 6.2 and watered it in per a local nurseries suggestion but didn't kill them. Have dug a few areas up trying to find evidence of what's doing this but can't find anything.


----------



## Crjrdunn (Sep 17, 2017)

Mole crickets?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Crjrdunn said:


> Mole crickets?


+1


----------

